# sloe gin problem



## branwen185 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,
this is my first post so i hope that this thread is in the correct section. I have made and bottled about a gallon of sloe gin (sept 2010 ) into mini wine bottles but the contents of each and every bottle has a slight greasy film on the top 1 mm at the neck ! the gin itself is fine even though i say it myself but the scum looks awful and i cannot give the bottles to friends .
is there a way of refiltering all the bottles through a sieve of some sort that will help to clear the small ammount of grease from the neck?
if so what do you reccommend? cheers in advance branwen185


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

If your talking about distilling it is not allowed here. If your taking about infusing a gin then thats ok. Absolutely no distilling discussion here!


----------



## lloyd (Apr 3, 2011)

there are many filters available to filter wine. how many ml of the film is in each of the bottles I would skim off as much as I could and run the rest through a filter coffee or a wine filter prob one available in the wine makers toy store.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

Seeing as he is in Wales Im guessing the shipping might be a little steep!!! Hehehe. Just kidding I know what you meant.


----------

